# auto trial floor moving with entrance step



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

Hi ,as any body come across this problem on entering my auto trial dakota, using the electric step it moves down but so does the floor inside ,moving the floor away from the cabinets,the gap depends on how much you push down ,up to a inch .This is a 2007 vehicle.Chelstons say there is a modification from the factory for this problem.
With the entrance door lock falling off ,the wood trim coming away by the sink ,I think the defects on this vehicle in tweleve months is about 15 .What a shame


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi lagold, we have had no problem with ours. Prehaps you've been unlucky and brought a Friday job?
Lin


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

On checking mine when I got home i have the same problem. I fell of the step a few weeks ago twisting my ankle in the process thinking it was me being clumsy. It has got me thinking it could have been a dodgy step.

Check yours steps by standing on the right hand side of the step and looking at the floor on the inside where the fridge panel touches the carpet.

Putties


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*Floor moving*

Hi ,I have been informed by chelsten that the factory have done a few off these floor mods,To stop the floor moving we will wait and see ?


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Auto-Trail floor moving with step.*



lindyloot said:


> Hi lagold, we have had no problem with ours. Prehaps you've been unlucky and brought a Friday job?
> Lin


You are very lucky maybe Auto-Trail build good ones on Friday and leave the junk for the rest of the week. The Auto-Trail we bought was a disgrace 17 recorded faults.

Auto-Trail assistance was worse than the vehicle, it was a relief to see the back of it.

How come the moving floor was not found in production, how many M/Hs have they built all with floors and steps? Auto-Trail? not for me at any price! I'd rather walk than own another.

Les.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Such a shame isn't it that one bad vehicle can do a lot of damage to a firm's reputation.

We have owned our Autotrail for nearly 3 years now - the 2 or 3 teething problems were put right very fast - we are delighted with the quality of the van. (One of the problems was the common one of lock coming away from the habitation door).

Kevin


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

On contacting Autotrail I was phoned within 5 minutes and the problem was resolved. 

Although I have had some problems the Dakota is still a very good vehicle.

Putties


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I have to agree with arrow2, one bad vehicle, poor service response and that's it. But then given the amount of money paid for what aren't the cheapest vans available in the market place you can't blame him.

This is my second Autotral and have been pleased with it but maybe I've been lucky. I've had Swift and vowed I'd never go back but do confess to contemplating a 630FB for a few moments!

If floors are moving by an inch when somone stands on the step, that sounds unbelievable! I would have gone mad. (i have been and checked mine tonight and no movement thank goodness). 

I think Autotrail need to be careful. I consider they were amongst the best a few years ago and to be honest still think they are still the best of the British but that reputation is slipping. 

Wouldn't it be nice if Autotrail posted on here as Swift have started to?


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*update on floor /step problem*

autotrial /chelston in form me parts on way to repair floor ? we will see


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*autotrail faults*

Hi to all,re problems with the step.We have a Arapaho purchased in Febuary 2008, a few weeks later,after a replacement Sargent psu,(power supply unit) was fitted we left for Spain.with-in a few days problems started,the trim around the shower kept falling of,then the mesh on the rear Heiki came loose,then the supposedly auto selection fridge/freezer would not auto select,it had to be done manually (really annoying when stopping now and then en route for a cuppa) then the freezer stopped working,then during the night we would be wakened up by the Piezo trying to light the gas even though we were on electric !! and that beep beep blue LED would keep flashing!! Step started to feel loose and I checked underneath but all looked OK.
Then the entrance door handle broke,we could not open it from inside.As my wrist is bad I had to go out the cab door to open the habitation door to let the wife out.We are both disabled and had a good few sleepless nights wondering how we would get out in an emergency.
A few weeks later (the step still felt loose) I was aware that there was movement in the floor between the fridge and the toilet! I knew then that the floor had delaminated (I served my apprenticeship as a panel beater/coachbuilder so I knew)
We had enough, we decide to cut short our holidays by three weeks,I phoned Autotrail direct,a man Paul told me that they could do nothing for several months!! he then advised me to take it to Camper Uk in Lincoln to see if they could do anything (we did not go to Elite as we were heading to friends in Norwich.)
The technician there had a look at or motorhome and advised us that they could do nothing there and that yes the floor had delaminated.
We decided to forego visiting our friends and instead go directly to the Autotrail factory in Grimsby.Once there we went to reception and asked to see a Mr Colin Treacher Autotrail company representative ( name given by a member of Camper UK staff) he came out to view our faults and he said all could/would be repaired by Autorail Ltd. He even agreed that yes the floor had in fact delaminated.(all the while pressing on the step with his foot)
I told him that a repair to the floor was in my opinion only a temporary repair (based on the fact that I had done some myself in the past) and that I was rejecting the motorhome and that we wanted our money back.
He then told us that this was not Autorails problem that they were the manufacturer and my problems had to be sorted out with the supplying dealer.
We contacted Elite Motorhomes, Mr Peter Maynard who while agreeing that he would not want a motorhome with a repaired floor he would call Autotrail to discuss the problem.
The following week he called telling me Autotrail said that it was up to him to deal with the problem and that they were willing to do all the repairs and to give the floor repair a five year guarantee.
As we bought a new motorhome we are not prepared to have one only a few months old to have such a repair done so,we have instructed our solicitors to go ahead to recover the money we spent on purchasing our van along with the cost of the extra's we fitted at a cost of £3000.
This was to be our last new van,we are both disabled and in our fifties,we are really saddened by Autotrails attitude to this and now having read the posts here I can see that we are not alone.
I am no designer but, it's plain to see that because the step was screwed directly to the floor anyone stepping into the motorhome via the step is going to cause the plywood floor to flex,this in turn is causing the floor to delaminate.
While we were at the factory we met our friends there with their eight week old Cheyenne 840,they had most of the faults that we have,but no floor delamination probably because their step FELL OFF one week into their holiday to Spain and had to borrow a beer crate to allow them access until they were able to buy a caravan step.
They were advised by the factory that there was a modification to the step.it is now mounted not on the floor but by a metal frame direct to the chassis!!!! 
So come on Autotrail do the decent thing before you get ordered to by the courts GIVE US OUR MONEY BACK !!!!!
Sorry this post is so long but everyone is entitled to know what is going on at the factory. cheers to all


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

All I can say is

Auto Trail defects 10 in 3 months

Autocruise defects 1 in 4 years

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear metblue you do seem to have had more than your fair share of problems with your new Auto Trail and I can well understand your dissatisfaction. We too have a new Auto Trail and have encountered a few electrical problems plus one with the doors that lead into both the bedroom and rear bathroom but other than a few niggly problems nothing really too serious and like your friends we have a Cheyenne 840. We are delighted with our motorhome and the quality of the fittings are excellent but when you encounter snags and problems is certainly does get you down a bit and you have my full sympathy. Thankfully for us, we have been very lucky re the repairs and both Camper UK, Lincoln and Auto Trail themselves have been excellent and so I personally cannot fault Auto Trail but that doesn't make it any better for you does it and in your shoes I would feel exactly the same. 

Are you totally against having the problems repaired by the factory and are you absolutely certain you wish to get your money back? If you are willing to compromise then it may be worth suggesting to your dealer or to Auto Trail that you would agree to accept a repair if they in return extended your vehicles warranty along with maybe some compensation for all of the inconvenience caused? If this is not acceptable to you and you are sure that you will only accept a full refund then going down the path of getting all your money back may take some time but if that's what you wish to do then I hope it all goes in your favour.

My dealings with Colin Treacher in Customer Services at Auto Trail were very positive and I was well impressed with how he treated us and only last week our vehicle went back to the factory and had the particular problem we were experiencing fixed and truly I must say that this gentleman could not have been more obliging. Do you think it might be a good idea to try talking to Colin Treacher again and seeing if he can suggest a way forward in this matter? 

I really hope you get a resolution to your problems as it must be soul destroying for both you and your wife and it seems such a shame when all you really want to do is enjoy your travels in your lovely new motorhome.

Good luck and please keep us all posted.

Sue


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Has anyone looked at the 'News' section on the A-T website recently. Looks like tis forum maybe having an effect on them!


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Obviously an INHERANT problem as we also have had the problem as far too many seem to have the same thing go worng. Anybody having this fault remeber that if it is an Inherant fault you have a 6 year gaurantee under the sale of goods act.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*Moving floor*

Well after 10 days, 9 phone calls to chelston and autotrial the mod /bracket has been fitted .High hopes for a easy fix became another mountian . And another customer that is disapointed with people blaming the other person.Two weeks holiday lets see what defect will ruin it?


----------

